# Has this happened to anyone else?



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

I know it should'nt really bother me,but just in this month alone I have had 5-6 people ask me if Bailey is a Bichon. I don't know if they think this because they have no clue of the breed or if they think that he is a Bichon because right now is is very fluffy. I did'nt really know what a Bichon was so I looked it up,and they don't even have the same fur/hair as a Malt. Bichon's look like they almost have a poodle like texture to their hair.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup has been called the "p word" on more than one occasion. we don't like to use that kind of language in front of her normally, but sometimes i will tell her, "no, honey, they asked if you were a NOODLE!" and she is okay with that. she LIKES noodles. 

and because she's a fatty-fatty-two-by-four, she does get mistaken for a "b*tchin' frizzy", too. hehehe. 

but she's just a buttercup.
























okay, i'll admit, i've corrected some of those people and said "no, she's an albino toy newfoundland".







that usually leaves 'em looking a bit


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> the buttercup has been called the "p word" on more than one occasion. we don't like to use that kind of language in front of her normally, but sometimes i will tell her, "no, honey, they asked if you were a NOODLE!" and she is okay with that. she LIKES noodles.
> 
> and because she's a fatty-fatty-two-by-four, she does get mistaken for a "b*tchin' frizzy", too. hehehe.
> 
> ...




LOL.....


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

From looking at the photos you have of him he looks like a little maltese to me.. some people just dont know what they're talking about


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine have never been called anything different...yet. But I do think that with some, it is hard to tell the difference between a poodle, maltese, and a bichon. Yes poodles and bichons have curly hair but when it seems like when a malt is shaved or cut short or even some that have long hair, it is curly and since it is white people get it confused easily. A lot of people have only seen the show maltese which looks a lot different from one that is cut short, so I do think that also makes it confusing. Bichons are also very popular right now so a lot of people are thinking Bichon as their first guess.

Your Bailey looks all maltese to me, I don't know why anyone would think he is a Bichon??


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You know, lots of people don't even know of maltese. In the U.S. alone there is only 1/4 as many maltese as there are yorkies. If they are interested in what your baby is, it's a great time to do a little educating.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I had some lady on here PM me (A long time ago) and tell me how she has been looking for a Bichon and she just loved Nemo and knew he couldn't be a Maltese







so instead of me laughing at her stupidity, I went off on her and told her how dare she call my Nemo a Bichon







well she never PM'd me back so I guess she got the hint I was some what pissed.
It amazes me though and maybe it's me but I would never make a comment like that to anyone unless I knew for sure what the breed was. Now I can take it and I would roll with it and maybe have some fun with the person







but back then I was so offended at everything and just jumped on anyone who said stuff about my Nemo. It's like asking a heavy person if she is pregnant







I just would never do that, I can't, it's so rude.I know the comparison might not be the same to people but I just wouldn't make a stupid comment if I didn't know for sure. And by the way before I get PM'd to death I love Bichons...
ANDREA







(Trying my best to be an angel)


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I just think that people don't know what the different breeds truly are. I really don't think it is intentional or that they even know what a bichon is supposed to look like. For example, people will ask me if Lilly is a bichon. Lilly is 4 lbs and doesn't even have wavy hair. I say no, she is a maltese, bichon's have curly hair and then people go oh yeah I get them all confused, etc. I don't know all big dog breeds either and sometimes get them messed up when we are on walks but its not because I don't think their dog looks like the breed they are, I just don't know what each breed is exactly. 

I agree that it is a good time to educate!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Bella gets called a poodle all the time. I think it's just about every time we go out. She looks nothing at all like a poodle since she has a short, round face. I think it's just people that don't know any better.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I forgot to add I didn't get mad at her just thinking he was a Bichon, she was also rude to me about something else thats why i got nasty with her..







Just wanted to explain
ANDREA


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Here's what I got once, regarding Tchelsi...
A Maltese owner asks..."what kind of dog is she (meaning Tchelsi). We responded that she is a Maltese. *SNOBBISHLY CHUCKLING*, the woman replied, "No. I don't know WHAT that is, but it is NOT a MALTESE." 
ummm...









I wanted to tell her to PLEASE get back to me once she figured it out, because someone else may ask and I'll want to know what to say.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I don't know what people think Tanner is, but a lot of 'em tell me they used to have a little dog just like him! Really?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I get asked if Lady is a Maltipoo all the time because of her size. When I say "Maltese" the first thing I hear is "She's so big! I thought Maltese were supposed to be small!"

It really doesn't bother me. I explain to them that she's a rescue and not very well bred which is why she's bigger. 

I live in Raleigh, North Carolina and most of the Maltese I have seen here are obviously from byb's or pet shops because they are all over the place looks-wise. I've seen huge ones, curly coated ones, but very few close to the standard. I honestly think that is why people are confused about what Maltese are supposed to look like.

I also get the opposite, people who say , "my neighbor has a Maltese and he's huge" or "my sister's Maltese has curly hair", etc. and tell me how pretty Lady is, so it works both ways.

Just don't take it personally. People don't see that many Maltese and are just curious.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It happens a lot in my area, there are but few Maltese around here. The first time it happened,Boo was still a puppy. My so-called friend told me he couldn't possibly be a Maltese, he was way too big(he was 7 mths & 7 lbs) & in the next breath she informed me he would die of Liver failure before he reached the age of 2, because her sister had a Maltese & that's what happened to her & Maltese get that condition & die. I was a new Maltese owner & was truly upset by her comments & it totally ruined my day.Her comments ruined the friendship, I just could never really get over her cruel know-it-all attitude. I've never been as upset since about people mistaking either of my furkids for a different breed. Mostly they are mistaken for Shitzu, but also Poodle, Pom & once a lady thought Boo was a rare white Schnauzer. I can kind of understand, they just have never seen a Maltese, except on tv, if at all, in long flowing coat. I had a lady tell me that her mom had a dog just like Hannah & she wanted to find it a new home. I told her I would like to see the dog & it turned out to be a Pom.







I've learned that people who are familair with the breed will instantly recognize Boo & Hannah as Maltese, those that aren't sure will ask what breed, those that think they know everything will mistake them for whatever comes first into their mind & can either be ignorant or just plain rude,as in the case of my ex-friend. I once told a guy in jest that Boo was a very rare breed called a Furbaby, he believed me & harrassed me for days, trying to find out where he could get one.


----------



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

I get that sometimes too!!! Especially is *IT* a Shitzu? (it? hello?) Oh, this one I loved. "I used to have the same one, he's sooooo cute, but mine was black" I'm like







!!!! And then I try to educate. I don't think it's done intentionally. I also get a "she's so cute". I correct them, "Thanks, but he's a boy" Then I get " Then why is his hair tied up". My response "Ummm, so he can see!!!" Make sense, right? LOL Oh well.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> Here's what I got once, regarding Tchelsi...
> A Maltese owner asks..."what kind of dog is she (meaning Tchelsi). We responded that she is a Maltese. *SNOBBISHLY CHUCKLING*, the woman replied, "No. I don't know WHAT that is, but it is NOT a MALTESE."
> ummm...
> 
> ...



Some people!! Yeah I don't mind when people mistake Lilly for the wrong breed but once some woman with a cute bichon asked me, "what is THAT" referring to Lilly!! I would never call someone's dog a "that" even if I didn't think they looked close to the breed standard. She is a living being, not a thing.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yep...this weekend this lady thought Tango was a poodle! I was like "NO...he is a Maltese". Or sometimes, people won't know what Tango and Tillie are and they just ask me.









I agree that most people don't know what a Maltese is because they aren't everywhere like some other breeds are. 

Too bad...people have no idea what they are missing!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, of course. 9 out of 10 people have no idea what Ollie is. Especially when his coat is clipped super close like it is right now. 

I try not to "guess" at people's breeds. I just leave it at "oh, they are SO cute." I don't always know what breed I'm looking at.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

When V'doggie was a puppy once someone asked me if she was a rabbit! I have people ask all the time...usually they don't know anything about the breed and as what kind of dog she is.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I get that sometimes too!!! Especially is *IT* a Shitzu? (it? hello?) Oh, this one I loved. "I used to have the same one, he's sooooo cute, but mine was black" I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I have ALL of you beat...not once but several times I have been asked is Mia a "WHITE YORKIE"














......LOL....I don't even try to explain that Yorkies don't come in white and that Mia is a Maltese.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey has been called a Chihuahua







I swear, but it was a kid. I don't blame him though , that was when we shaved the poor boy







but it was funny


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A lot of people ask me "what kind of dogs are they?" - I guess because they have shorter hair. Then I get "are they tea cups?"














.....right, Archie is 7+ lbs!!!

But people then do get excited and tell me they can tell which one is the boy and which one is the girl....














- let's see - could it be the top knot and bow on Abbey that gave it away?

I don't try to educate anymore cause I've found that people really don't want to know anymore than they ask.

A lot of people ask me "what kind of dogs are they?" - I guess because they have shorter hair. Then I get "are they tea cups?"














.....right, Archie is 7+ lbs!!!

But people then do get excited and tell me they can tell which one is the boy and which one is the girl....














- let's see - could it be the top know and bow on Abbey that gave it away?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I also have been stopped and ask if Matilda was a white yorkie







Many people think she's a poodle







I usually say she's my girlfriend and she's a maltese then walk away


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> the buttercup has been called the "p word" on more than one occasion. we don't like to use that kind of language in front of her normally, but sometimes i will tell her, "no, honey, they asked if you were a NOODLE!" and she is okay with that. she LIKES noodles.
> 
> and because she's a fatty-fatty-two-by-four, she does get mistaken for a "b*tchin' frizzy", too. hehehe.
> 
> ...

































Tell Butternoodle not to feel bad. People think Henry is half Pit. I think so too. Better than a giraffe









Mine are such a mess, I don't even know what they are


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I've had people ask if Haiku is a Shih tzu. Once someone said that she was way to small to be a Maltese (she's 7 lbs!).

On our walk today, a man approached Haiku and said, "What a cute Maltese." I was going to congratulate him, but then he said that he has one too. I guess it takes one to know one. 

In Manitoba, Maltese are very uncommon, so I don't mind when people can't tell her breed.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">My favorite mistaken breed with Gracie was when I was told 'Oh what a cute poodle.' I said thank you that we think she is cute too but she is not a poodle she is a Maltese to which I heard "I thought all little white dogs were poodles."







</span>


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

haha i agree that sometimes, people just don't know any better. but i will still tell people that buttertub is an albino teacup newf. there are many days that i don't feel like personally interacting with others (working retail has done that to me LOL) and rather than tell them to go away, i just make myself giggle instead. 

i guess conversely, it's considered "rude" to call someone a "pig" for any variety of reasons. for example, i had a coworker we called "Sir Pig" because he was a chauvinistic, lazy, messy, and dirty (as in "wears the same shirt 5 days a week so he only has to do laundry once every three months" dirty)....PIG. oh and he ate more than most entire families do at one meal. AND barely weighed 100 lbs. maybe with his winter coat on. and boots.

today, the buttertub wants to be a cricket. she likes their sounds and she is trying to hop like one. so i will call her "cricket". if this continues, maybe i will tell people she is a cricket. haha but when people ask if she is a shih tzu, i sometimes say "why yes, she IS a little sh*t...."

now that i've officially offended everyone....









ann marie and the "i can't hop OVER anything, but i'm PRACTICING!" buttercup


----------



## maltesegirl (Jun 30, 2007)

People ask me all the time if my male is bichon...I think its cuz I keep his hair cut short. As adults they are very diff. dogs...but to the unfamiliar eye a maltese can look just like a puppy bichon!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> haha i agree that sometimes, people just don't know any better. but i will still tell people that buttertub is an albino teacup newf. there are many days that i don't feel like personally interacting with others (working retail has done that to me LOL) and rather than tell them to go away, i just make myself giggle instead.
> 
> i guess conversely, it's considered "rude" to call someone a "pig" for any variety of reasons. for example, i had a coworker we called "Sir Pig" because he was a chauvinistic, lazy, messy, and dirty (as in "wears the same shirt 5 days a week so he only has to do laundry once every three months" dirty)....PIG. oh and he ate more than most entire families do at one meal. AND barely weighed 100 lbs. maybe with his winter coat on. and boots.
> 
> ...































U sure as sh*t didn't offend me...


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh tes, for sure.Nacho is being called a "white yorkie" many many times. They even ask me where to get one


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't even get me started. Not to say I don't like the Bichon breed-but that's what people think Kosmo is ALL THE TIME. When I say he's not Bichon-they ask what he's mixed with. NOTHING!!! Argh! I think there are just so many people out there that don't know much, if anything, about the Maltese breed. Sucks to be them!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I have been asked if Mia was a BULLDOG!!







I laughed and said No, she is a maltese! I also get asked if she is a bichon. 

I also love it when people say "oh, I used to have a dog just like that and he/she was all white too!









I sometimes try to educate people but they often get snobbish with me and look at me like I dont know what I am talking about! 

I also get people tell me that they "have a tea cup at home!"


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

not many people in my area even know what a maltese is... i live in an agricultural district... most dogs around here are working. i now live in a more town like environment with neighbors living quite close as opposed to the 2 acre land plots. when i have my dogs out i get "ohhh, look at the puppies! how old are they!?" when i tell them their age most are pretty surprised they are full grown and won't get any bigger... so their next question is naturally "ohhh....so they're teacups?"







then i have to go into the whole breed standard thing... then for some reason some people get curt and *tell* me how snippy and yappy that kind of dog is, that they are much too expensive and how they have all sorts of health issues and die much too young so they would never think of getting one...
i tell them "yes, you're right...you wouldn’t do well with such a loud, unfriendly, short lived, waste of money... better stick to what suits you."








like someone like that would take proper care of a malt anyway.... pshh...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Max has been referred to as a Bichon - but he's kind of ... how can I say this in a nice way - larger than the average maltese - especially if his hair is fluffy .. Bichons have rounded boofy heads ...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh I get the "white yorkie" thing too! That's so funny!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> not many people in my area even know what a maltese is... i live in an agricultural district... most dogs around here are working. i now live in a more town like environment with neighbors living quite close as opposed to the 2 acre land plots. when i have my dogs out i get "ohhh, look at the puppies! how old are they!?" when i tell them their age most are pretty surprised they are full grown and won't get any bigger... so their next question is naturally "ohhh....so they're teacups?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can always offer Mini for a few hours so they can get used to the breed ...


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one that has had this problem. White Yorkie?







that's to funny.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL this happened to me a while ago, someone said "wow what a cute shih tzu" i was like..."thanks, but she's a Maltese". Also, I went to Trixie and Peanut on thursday to buy Luci a new carrier, and the girl goes " WOW that's a chubby Maltese!"














I just took Luci and gave her a big hug cause she's really so adorable..chubby or not! The girl didn't say it to be mean or in any offensive way, she thought Luci was adorable!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH yes, us too.... we have heard, "oh that is the cutest Yorkie I have ever seen." HAHAHAHAHA YORKIE? Do you know what you are looking at when you see a Yorkie.... I doubt it if they think Mr Wookie is a Yorkie.

Or my other favorite is "what kind of dog is that?" OH he's a Maltese, Mr Wookie. "oh well she is so cute and my friend has a maltese but my friend's doesn't look like her." No no he's a boy, MR Wookie and Maltese don't all look exactly alike. Some are bigger and some have a short hair cut. "Ok well your little girl is cute but doesn't look like my friends at all, are you sure it's a Maltese?"



Too funny!
Melanie


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yup, Josie is routinely called the B-word. I don't get offended, especially because she's a maltipoo and has curly hair. I just tell them that she's a maltese-poodle mix. I try not to use the word maltipoo because people get really confused at that one.

Josie says: I'm not a maltipoo, I'm a princess!!! Duh!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> okay, i'll admit, i've corrected some of those people and said "no, she's an albino toy newfoundland".
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That had me giggling...


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

People are always asking me if Belinha is a poodle!







But just yestarday this girl asked me if Belinha was a shin tzu!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

A couple of months ago, I had Joplin and Franny shaved down to nothing. I kept the ears and tails long, but even had their faces shaved, for the first time.

When I picked them up at the groomer's, my first thought was, they looked like little white Chihuahua's


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

At the vet last week with Emma a girl came up to me and asked if Emma is a "miniature maltese." I"m like she's 4 months old! I hate when people say tea cup and miniature. The myths that are out there!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Yesterday I went to the post office and I took Bella with me. I was just getting out of the car (Bella was barking because she was excited I was about to pick her up) and a woman walked by and said, "Oh my gosh she just wants to take my leg off!! But I heard poodles were like that." 
I thought, First of all she's not a poodle (even though I like all breeds) and Second, she couldn't take your leg off even if it would fit in her mouth! Poor Bella wasn't being aggressive, she was just happy to be getting out of the car. All I said to the lady was, "She's nice, she's just excited," but I was annoyed. I don't usually bother correctiing people, they just haven't had the pleasure of loving a maltese yet so are ignorant regarding some of the sweetest animals on earth.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL - not really . People always seems to know that Arabella is a Maltese , and Henry a Shih Tzu BUT Charlotte gets is she a Maltese ?( her ears are grey and she's a x ) and Teddy baffles people they think he's Henry's GIANT Tzu Mummy . Sarah P.S Well they're close enough !!!


----------



## lookingforamaltese! (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a bichon and when I saw my friend's new maltese puppy I first asked if he was a bichon. As adults the breeds are very obviously different, but when bichon's are very young their coats often aren't very curly at all so that's where my confusion was. Now confusing an adult bichon and an adult maltese is very different...


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> I know it should'nt really bother me,but just in this month alone I have had 5-6 people ask me if Bailey is a Bichon. I don't know if they think this because they have no clue of the breed or if they think that he is a Bichon because right now is is very fluffy. I did'nt really know what a Bichon was so I looked it up,and they don't even have the same fur/hair as a Malt. Bichon's look like they almost have a poodle like texture to their hair. :blink:[/B]


Bailey does not look like a Bichon, some people just have no idea about breeds and breed standards. I have actually had someone ask me if Eros is a Yorkshire Terrier :new_shocked: I assure you he was very clean and white that day too :smrofl: I can understand confusing one small white breed with another white breed, but a Yorkie?! People are too funny 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

I recently had to take a few things to the dump,and the guy that was helping run the place looks at Bailey,and then at me,and says "I have a dog like that one,but mine is yellow". :blink: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I will never forget my first trip with my Maltese baby and my skin sons and my sister to FLorida for vacation. We really had it all mapped out and everything: from room to beach to restaurants to pools all were great! But I ran into this woman at the pool and she had a very tiny little female Maltese. Tiny as in about 3 or 4.5 lbs at most. My male who was about a year old was around 7.5 lbs at that time. I was trying to strike up a conversation with this woman and was asking her about her pup (who, btw, had a rusty brown face, and I know now that it was probably a yeast infection or othre problem, but I had never experienced this with my pup. But, I did not mention that.) 

Anyway, she said "What type of dog is that?" And of course (being proud of my beautiful little Maltese) replied, " He's a Maltese. Isn't that what your little dog is?" And she said, "Well, yes, but I have never seen such a LARGE MALTESE!". Wow. That pissed me off. And I wanted to say something mean about her little darling's orange-rust face, but honestly couldn't find it in my heart to do that. It's like making fun of someone's baby: the baby can't help it! So, I let it go. 

But what a snobbish bitch. I am so glad to have found this group here. If that woman thought my 7 1/2 - 8 1/2 dog was inferior what would she have made of my 9 lb? Pffffft! to those snobs!

And thanks to you that are here offering friendship and support and not being so freaking snobbish. 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> I will never forget my first trip with my Maltese baby and my skin sons and my sister to FLorida for vacation. We really had it all mapped out and everything: from room to beach to restaurants to pools all were great! But I ran into this woman at the pool and she had a very tiny little female Maltese. Tiny as in about 3 or 4.5 lbs at most. My male who was about a year old was around 7.5 lbs at that time. I was trying to strike up a conversation with this woman and was asking her about her pup (who, btw, had a rusty brown face, and I know now that it was probably a yeast infection or othre problem, but I had never experienced this with my pup. But, I did not mention that.)
> 
> Anyway, she said "What type of dog is that?" And of course (being proud of my beautiful little Maltese) replied, " He's a Maltese. Isn't that what your little dog is?" And she said, "Well, yes, but I have never seen such a LARGE MALTESE!". Wow. That pissed me off. And I wanted to say something mean about her little darling's orange-rust face, but honestly couldn't find it in my heart to do that. It's like making fun of someone's baby: the baby can't help it! So, I let it go.
> 
> ...


Gah I can't stand the weight snobs! Eros and I encountered one (or at least a fake one) on Halloween when we were handing out candy together. This girl, about 15ish, comes for candy and asks to pet Eros. She then asks me how old he is and how much he weighs. So I told her how old he was and that he weighs 5 lbs. She then tells me "Oh he's big! I have a Maltese at home that's over a year old, in full coat, and she's only 2 lbs." I didn't say anything other than her dog sounded very tiny. So she leaves, and her mom comes running up. 

The mother says her daughter told her I had a Maltese in a puppy cut that she just had to go see :smilie_tischkante: I was unaware that Eros was in a puppy cut considering I've never cut a hair on his body except for trimming his pads...heck, I was unaware he was no longer a puppy at under 6 months of age! :smrofl: Her mom then tells me about their dog again, and how Eros is so much bigger than her. Then while the mother and daughter were discussing their dog's weight she said her Maltese weighed 7 lbs the last time they took her to the vet! So let me get this straight...the 2 lb dog now weighs 7 lbs all of a sudden and she's much smaller than my 5 lb baby. Silly people.

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think a lot of people have never encountered a Maltese in person and have no clues about this beautiful breed. Even with Sassy's full coat I have on occasion had someone ask me if she is a Maltese? When I reply yes she is I mostly get a response like, oh my neighbor had one but it had much shorter hair. And that is about the extend of their knowledge on Maltese.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*haha that happens to biggles and I all the time.... 
people try to be really nice when asking the he/she bit...
but we sure do get the b word when people take a shot in the dark with the breed! 
although we visited a training class on a different night because there was 'another white fluff ball' our trainer insisted we see..
when we got there it was a mirror image of biggles but his name was nuvei (new-vay)...and he was a bichon!
their faces were a little different but they were both under 5 months and the other's coat was actually pretty long and fluffy too ...so they just looked like brothers...
the parents were really sweet talking about the history of the breeds and how easily they are confused...
it was nice to hear that they get called 'maltese' sometimes too!

haha and then there was a time when biggles was about 4 1/2 months we got back from the vet and there was a cute kid on a vespa...I have a boyfriend so I didn't even look over in his direction but when I got to the stairs of my apartment building he yelled..."hey! is that a maltese!?!??"...haha I fell in love for about 5 seconds...someone who knew what biggles was for the First time!! and a guy even!!!...then after a brief chat I found out his mom shows malts*....but in the end I never saw him again. lol *


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I recently had to take a few things to the dump,and the guy that was helping run the place looks at Bailey,and then at me,and says "I have a dog like that one,but mine is yellow". :blink:[/B]



ROTFL now that made me laugh. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

> It happens a lot in my area, there are but few Maltese around here. The first time it happened,Boo was still a puppy. My so-called friend told me he couldn't possibly be a Maltese, he was way too big(he was 7 mths & 7 lbs) & in the next breath she informed me he would die of Liver failure before he reached the age of 2, because her sister had a Maltese & that's what happened to her & Maltese get that condition & die. I was a new Maltese owner & was truly upset by her comments & it totally ruined my day.Her comments ruined the friendship, I just could never really get over her cruel know-it-all attitude. I've never been as upset since about people mistaking either of my furkids for a different breed. Mostly they are mistaken for Shitzu, but also Poodle, Pom & once a lady thought Boo was a rare white Schnauzer. I can kind of understand, they just have never seen a Maltese, except on tv, if at all, in long flowing coat. I had a lady tell me that her mom had a dog just like Hannah & she wanted to find it a new home. I told her I would like to see the dog & it turned out to be a Pom. :blink: I've learned that people who are familair with the breed will instantly recognize Boo & Hannah as Maltese, those that aren't sure will ask what breed, those that think they know everything will mistake them for whatever comes first into their mind & can either be ignorant or just plain rude,as in the case of my ex-friend. I once told a guy in jest that Boo was a very rare breed called a Furbaby, he believed me & harrassed me for days, trying to find out where he could get one. :biggrin:[/B]


Hahaha, Maxi (in pictures of course) gets confused with a shitzu cross as well, which makes me laugh since he's kind of long-nosed.
People usually ask me for his breed when we go out because there are so few malts here in Ottawa. About 2 months ago I saw a lady with a malt puppy and I could identified it was a malt (even with the hair short) but she couldn't tell Maxi was a malt too, and just said that it was difficult to say he was a malt because of his "beautiful hair cut"; the funny thing is that Maxi has never had his hair cut.
This picture is sepia because Maxi was so white that we needed to take off the flash, people think he's actually that yellow and that he looks like a shitzu. He was only 5 months here.


----------



## dsstoube (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, This is something that really bugs me too!! I flew to get my Maltese in Dallas and in the airport I had so many people come up to me and said that they had NO idea what kind of breed she was. I had so many people guess and noboby was right! Poodle is the most common that they choose. 
Well I had one other thing that I hated at the airport, My breeder asked me to keep her in her bag because people will want to touch her. I left her in that bag long enough so I found a quite spot that nobody was in and I sat down and took her out. Lacey was only 2 pounds and adorable but still. I had adults walk right over to me and reached out to pet her before I could say no. They wanted to hold her and pet her.... [I just said no and that I was sorry but she was frightened and she needs to go back in her bag. I had people taking pictures of her with their phones also. I took her into the batroom before my flight departed and put down a potty pad on the floor for her to go potty and they reached down to pick her up!!!! OMG! I would never do that to someones dog. She was just 12 weeks old and you don't know where these people have been. I should of put a baby blanket over my shoulder and acted like it was a baby! HA!!! 
Debbie
quote name='MelanieJ' date='Jul 1 2007, 10:41 PM' post='399960']
I know it should'nt really bother me,but just in this month alone I have had 5-6 people ask me if Bailey is a Bichon. I don't know if they think this because they have no clue of the breed or if they think that he is a Bichon because right now is is very fluffy. I did'nt really know what a Bichon was so I looked it up,and they don't even have the same fur/hair as a Malt. Bichon's look like they almost have a poodle like texture to their hair. :blink:
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I LOVE all of these stories!! Yes, I think that it is because people just don't know about Maltese. I get either Oh how adorable, what are they? or OMG, what cute Maltese!! LOL so at least some people know what they are but I am sure there will come a day when one of them will be called something else.

My funny story is, and I think I wrote it once on here already, is about my neighbor. I was standing outside with Ralphie and I was talking to my neighbor when her boyfriend pulled up and parked. When he got out of his van I could clearly see that he was drunk, which pissed me off....You want to kill yourself driving like that, fine, but taking the risk of killing someone else, well, that pisses me off...anyway...

He comes up and interupts us and says, "Hey, what kind of dog is that?" So my neighbor, his girlfriend, tells him Ralphie is a Maltese and we continue to talk. He stands there and 2 seconds later he asks again, "Hey, what kind of dog is that?" So I reply, "He is a Maltese." Again, we continue to talk.

Well, mr. drunk is standing there and all of a sudden he turns to me, once again, and asks what kind of dog Ralphie was, and before his girlfriend can say anything I replied......"He's a Doberman Pinscher, but he just wanted to wear his halloween costume!!"

He said, "Oh, ok" and walked inside!!
Some people are just ignorant, or in this case ignorant AND drunk!!

Marie & the Boys*


----------

